# Who got Pregnant after a HSG



## RebaRezzelba

Hi ladies :flower:

I just had a HSG on Friday. We have been TTC for 2.5+ years now. 

I just wanted to know if any of you got pregnant after a HSG and how long after. 

Thanks :thumbup:
R


----------



## kareen

Hi, I got pregnant 2 cycles after my hsg. Not sure if it was just coincidence but it happened. I also have one blocked tube but the other was perfectly clear. I have faith that God is the one that made it happen but a little spring cleaning up there I'm sure helped some


----------



## DeDe80

Hi, I got pregnant my first cycle after my HSG. I had been on BC for 10 years and my doc wanted to go ahead with the HSG, before we started trying to get pregnant. I'm sure the HSG help clear the path for my LO.


----------



## kglo

I got pregnant after a HSG, I had had 2 HSG's before and failed to get pregnant. After the last HSG I fell pregnant 3 months after, however I had just about giving up trying after 8 years of TTC. I had been through many procedures and treatments and I got pregnant natrually, I did not even consider I was pregnant and was totally shocked when at 8 weeks a nurse at the hospital done a test after I thought I had a urine infection.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Thanks ladies - I really hope it happens for me this month (or the next few anyway) - if not then its onto Clomid and if no success there maybe IVF next June (which is the last thing I want to do). 

Kglo - thats a long time trying - when I started off TTC I never thought that it would take so long - i thought 6 months to a Yr max - now Im coming close to 3 years at the end of 2010. 

Good luck with your pregnancy's ladies - glad you all finally got your BFP's! :thumbup:


----------



## kglo

It was a long time trying, there was no reason, we tried several cycles of clomid, 8 in fact, we were finally going to try IVF or IUI but decided on a holiday first, I kinda gave up, to much heartache. 

Then with no treatment or anything I got pregnant. I did not even think I was pregnant, the hospital tested me for a urine infection, when I mentioned I was 1 week late but it was no big deal as my cycles vary they done a test, when they told me I was pregnant I just burst into tears, I was so shocked and happy.


----------



## hedgewitch

we have been trying for a baby for 7 years now and after 16 m/c between 8-12 weeks i then suffered an ectopic where my tube was removed. this was august 2008, i had my HSG in november 2008 to make sure that my other tube was clear and voila!! i was pg that cycle, had HSG done beginning of cycle got caught found out on christmas day. 
devastatingly for us our daughter passed away in the womb at 34 weeks and was stillborn a few days later in July last year.
i then stopped ovulating completely, i was put on clomid in November 2009 and after 3 cycles still was not ovulating at all so they booked me in at my request for another HSG in february 2010, i had it done beginning of my Feb 14th cycle and am now 18+ weeks pregnant again, for me it worked both times!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hedgewitch - Im so happy you are pregnant again - and so very sorry you lost your daughter at 34 weeks. I hope you have H&H pregnancy! And amazing that both times after each HSG you got pregnant - gives me hope!

Kglo - Im on the IVF waiting list at the moment - it came through in April but I postponed it for another yr - i dont want to go down that route but if all else fails I have it as back-up. If the HSG doesnt work its magic on me then its onto Clomid in a few months (which reminds me I must get the prescription filled but its too late - can prescriptions go out of date I wonder?)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i had a hycosy sept 09 but unfortunately didnt conceive....i had a lap & dye feb 2010 ( same thing but an op where they look inside ur womb too & conceived the very next day after it!! i bet the flushing of the tubes again did the trick!! xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hey Dancingkaty - how are you? Havent seen you in a while (cos your obviously not in the LTTC section as much). Hows the pregnancy going? 

I really hope the HSG works for me but I know I shouldnt get my hopes up.


----------



## Whitbit22

^^ I feel the same Reba :hugs:

hard to get your hopes up every month for so long. Im having the dry siltlike discharge now and Im worried my chances for this cycle are actually lower as cm is all gone now! 

Praying in the next couple of months we get our :bfp: s!!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

yeah Whitbit - lets hope we both get luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey WhitBit and Reba!

Whit ~ I didn't realize your HCG wasn't increasing as you expected - glad to see you got better results on 8/3 - grow baby grow!!

FX'd it helps us Reba ~ how long are you willing to wait and see after the HSG? I apologize if you've already explained this, but are you thinking about skipping IUI and going straight to IVF?

I've got my HSG scheduled for Aug. 11th. Titi is getting hers around then as well if AF shows.

Thanks for this thread Reba : )


----------



## sossypops

I had a HSG and I fell pregnant after. I had been trying for 5 years due to PCOS and endometriosis. I fell pregnant 2 months after, even though I hadn't had a period or anything. So I am grateful to that scan! Even though it was painful! 

Good luck everyone who is having one and I hope it works out for you!


----------



## subaru555

lap & dye after 5 yrs, conceived exactly 1 year after it at 6 yrs mark.


----------



## Linds79

I fell pregnant the next cycle after my HSG after trying for 18 months. I'm convinced it was the HSG clearing the way although they said it hadn't shown anything abnormal. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Whoohoo! Thanks for sharing the great news and congrats! I've got several BnB pals that either just had or are about to have HSGs so I gotta bump this thread!!


----------



## dreamqueen

hey gotta bump up this thread. Big congrats to all you hsg miracles! I had hycosy 23rd june after 13 years ttc! So.....i am hoping im as lucky as you all!


----------



## onebumpplease

I just wanted to thank you ladies for this thread, it was such a heart warming read to see all of the successes whether related to the HSG or not. I had mine yesterday (am concerned I might have an infection as I have some pain...). Hopefully one day someone else will come across this thread and my ticker will also provide hope as my status may say 'Mom to.....' :cloud9:


----------



## charliebear

Just thought I'd add to this as its been bumped. 

I got my BFP the same cycle as my HSG. 

onebumpplease - get checked out if the pain continues :hugs: x


----------



## dreamqueen

i posted here after my hsg and fell pregnant 2 months later after 13yrs ttc! I now have a beautiful 3 month old daughter! Without a doubt it was the hsg that helped me concieve my amazing little miracle! Good luck to you all


----------



## dreamqueen

and she was born exactly 11 months after my hsg!


----------



## RKW

I also fell the month after a lap dye and hys, I'm not sure which bit helped. It can happen :0)


----------



## mum2bee

Got mine on Tuesday :) really hope it helps!


----------



## kintenda

mum2bee said:


> Got mine on Tuesday :) really hope it helps!


Good luck! I had one in July and it worked for us! All the best xx


----------



## Winks

Hsg then pregnant same cycle... The ultra sound dr said it happens a bit.

Fingers crossed for those trying.


----------



## onebumpplease

Wow,I hope I follow in your footsteps ladies and congratulations.


----------



## 2016

Fell pregnant same cycle as my HSG. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly89

I had an HSG in November. Just after my next AF, the weirdest thing ever happened.. I had blue-purple coloured discharge (dye maybe!!), and a big clump of tissue come out (like grape sie and just.. tissue-y, no blood). My doctor couldn't even explain it! But in May, I fell pregnant after trying for over a year!! (Which seems like a long time at my age!) I can't be sure it's related, but I'm thinking the HSG cleared out my one tube. Because one was fully blocked and the other was almost completely blocked but maybe that one cleared out just enough... who knows!

My HSG didn't hurt at all though, which I find weird! I felt nothing except the plastic speculum thingy scraped a bit going in and kinda hurt when it "clicked" open.


----------



## wanttobemum

Maybe there is hope. Im waiting for HSG appointment to come through. Congrats to those who got their bfp and good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## Sinead82

I did! Had hsg, Got af 4 days later and that was my last af! 

This was after 2 years ttc, I was due to start clomid, but didn't need it :happydance:

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Conceive81

That's so exciting to hear! I'm praying...I had my HSG done a little over a week ago. They had a hard time injecting the dye, but they were able to the second time. I'm hoping this will increase my chances!


----------



## Sinead82

Conceive81 said:


> That's so exciting to hear! I'm praying...I had my HSG done a little over a week ago. They had a hard time injecting the dye, but they were able to the second time. I'm hoping this will increase my chances!

For what it's worth my hsg was hell...took almost an hour, problems injecting the dye and repeated attempts to inflate the balloon had me in tears for most of it and then my body went into spasm from the pain, I had to lie down for 15 min afterwards as I was shaking and close to passing out. It was not what I had expected at all, the girl before me was out in about 20 mins! The dr said my experience was v 'unusual'.

Worth it all now though!


----------



## ttc1soon

The main reason a hsg can help you get pregnant is if you have blocked or kinked tubes. I got pregnant the 2nd or 3rd cycle after mine (it was before ovulation so I don't know if I should count the month of as a cycle, if so 3) but I didn't have issues getting pregnant, they were checking for uterine abnormalities to see if they caused a m/c. I hope it helps for you guys though. It was just short of a year since we started to ttc when I got pregnant this time and that felt like forever, my heart goes out to you who have been waiting even longer.


----------



## Conceive81

Sinead82 said:


> Conceive81 said:
> 
> 
> That's so exciting to hear! I'm praying...I had my HSG done a little over a week ago. They had a hard time injecting the dye, but they were able to the second time. I'm hoping this will increase my chances!
> 
> For what it's worth my hsg was hell...took almost an hour, problems injecting the dye and repeated attempts to inflate the balloon had me in tears for most of it and then my body went into spasm from the pain, I had to lie down for 15 min afterwards as I was shaking and close to passing out. It was not what I had expected at all, the girl before me was out in about 20 mins! The dr said my experience was v 'unusual'.
> 
> Worth it all now though!Click to expand...


Thank you so much for your comment. I did almost faint (and that was my first time ever). I have dealt with some severe pain in my life and this was very very different. Interesting, I certainly wasn't out in 20 minutes either, just getting the catheter to work took a good 10 minutes. AF is due to start any day now, and I'm not feeling any pg symptoms, just some (sorry, TMI) snotty like discharge.


----------



## Conceive81

ttc1soon said:


> The main reason a hsg can help you get pregnant is if you have blocked or kinked tubes. I got pregnant the 2nd or 3rd cycle after mine (it was before ovulation so I don't know if I should count the month of as a cycle, if so 3) but I didn't have issues getting pregnant, they were checking for uterine abnormalities to see if they caused a m/c. I hope it helps for you guys though. It was just short of a year since we started to ttc when I got pregnant this time and that felt like forever, my heart goes out to you who have been waiting even longer.

Thanks for sharing :) You are giving me hope. It's been a little over a year for me...but I'm staying positive.


----------



## Nadhoo

i had an hsg done on CD9 of this cycle .. the next day i had a mature follicle when scan was done .. dtd the next day on CD11 .. when i went for CD12 scan i had already ovulated .. and now i am 15DPO .. waiting for AF to show .. will wait few more days and test .. 

already tested couple of time since 9DPO .. hehe .. got BFNs .. but i get my AF spot on .. so a lil optimistic ..


----------



## Conceive81

Nadhoo said:


> i had an hsg done on CD9 of this cycle .. the next day i had a mature follicle when scan was done .. dtd the next day on CD11 .. when i went for CD12 scan i had already ovulated .. and now i am 15DPO .. waiting for AF to show .. will wait few more days and test ..
> 
> already tested couple of time since 9DPO .. hehe .. got BFNs .. but i get my AF spot on .. so a lil optimistic ..

Oooh, how exciting!!! Fx for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## wanttobemum

Nadhoo said:


> i had an hsg done on CD9 of this cycle .. the next day i had a mature follicle when scan was done .. dtd the next day on CD11 .. when i went for CD12 scan i had already ovulated .. and now i am 15DPO .. waiting for AF to show .. will wait few more days and test ..
> 
> already tested couple of time since 9DPO .. hehe .. got BFNs .. but i get my AF spot on .. so a lil optimistic ..

Oooo how exciting! Keep us posted, good luck!


----------



## Conceive81

Nadhoo said:


> i had an hsg done on CD9 of this cycle .. the next day i had a mature follicle when scan was done .. dtd the next day on CD11 .. when i went for CD12 scan i had already ovulated .. and now i am 15DPO .. waiting for AF to show .. will wait few more days and test ..
> 
> already tested couple of time since 9DPO .. hehe .. got BFNs .. but i get my AF spot on .. so a lil optimistic ..

Nadhoo, the mystery is killing me! I'm waiting on your results :)

As for me, I think AF is coming. Officially due tomorrow...I'm having weird cramps...


----------



## Nadhoo

Girls .. AF never fails me .. this time also didn't fail me .. it was right on time :( 

hopefully this is my cycle .. lots of baby dust to you all :dust::dust::dust::dust:

happy and healthy 9 months to all the girls with BFP :happydance:


----------



## Conceive81

Nadhoo said:


> Girls .. AF never fails me .. this time also didn't fail me .. it was right on time :(
> 
> hopefully this is my cycle .. lots of baby dust to you all :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> happy and healthy 9 months to all the girls with BFP :happydance:

Yes, that's the spirit! fx for you!


----------



## Kh1987

Hi all, I have my first hsg in less than 12 hours. Feeling really nervous about it. I have got SEVERE pcos and do not ovulate very often at all. We have been TTC for 2 years now. After this test next step is clomid and who knows what after that. Has anyone got any advice for me on the hsg or just generally what to try next??


----------



## Conceive81

Kh1987 said:


> Hi all, I have my first hsg in less than 12 hours. Feeling really nervous about it. I have got SEVERE pcos and do not ovulate very often at all. We have been TTC for 2 years now. After this test next step is clomid and who knows what after that. Has anyone got any advice for me on the hsg or just generally what to try next??

The hsg will feel like strong menstrual cramps. Did your doctor give you anything to take prior? You should have antibiotics to prevent infection and possibly a mild pain killer. Personally, I took Tylenol for pain, the procedure lasts about 10 minutes. It will be over before you know it!


----------



## PrayingLady

Hi ladies, 

Just got done with my HSG!! All cleared. My doctor said it my tubes are super fast, super great!!!:thumbup::happydance:

Hoping to have a BFP story likewise! 

Babydust


----------



## sue_88

I had my HSG on August 29th..................did not TTC in September, got my BFP in October....first month after HSG that we tried :) :flower:

I had also picked up my prescription for Clomid and was due to start that in November!


----------



## RKW

Hi, I had a laparoscopy, and hsg in June, I did bleed for about a week later as a large cyst was removed during the lap. I had my period another week after and that was my last one, I conceived in July and am due in 7 weeks. 
It certainly did the job for us, I had been ttc for 18 months. At my follow up appointment I got a prescription for clomid, but never got the chance to use it. 
Good luck ladies :0)


----------



## sherstan

I got pregnant within 3 days of my HSG.


----------



## diamondlove33

This is my first time posting on here, Finally found a thread that isn't from 2011! Fiance and I have been TTC for about 1yr now - Haven't been able to get anywhere w/ my gyno b/c AF shows every month like clockwork on the 8th... could set your watch by my cycle. Has an HSG on 3/18 - No blockages, dye flowed freely... and OPK said I had an LH surge on the 22nd. BD'd on 21,22,24.. hopefully this is our month! :af:


----------



## PrayingLady

Well this is my first month trying after my HSG and I'm 6dpo and having horrible cramping in my right ovary... any one experience this? Also my first month on clomid!


----------



## diamondlove33

PrayingLady~
I felt that too!! I was in the middle of coloring with my stepdaughter and went to stand up and BOOM! Right in the Ovary, I'm wondering if it has something to do with the HSG cleaning it out? But other than that, my guess is as good as yours!:thumbup:


----------



## PrayingLady

diamondlove33 said:


> PrayingLady~
> I felt that too!! I was in the middle of coloring with my stepdaughter and went to stand up and BOOM! Right in the Ovary, I'm wondering if it has something to do with the HSG cleaning it out? But other than that, my guess is as good as yours!:thumbup:

 
Glad Im not alone... I feel quite wierd this cycle. Im hoping this is it..:thumbup:


----------



## diamondlove33

PrayingLady said:


> Glad Im not alone... I feel quite wierd this cycle. Im hoping this is it..:thumbup:



Me too! I can probably handle another BFN - but seeing my Fiance's face everytime AF shows is the worst feeling, especially since his first was a *woops* lol.. It's hard for him to understand why its not happening now that we're actually TRYING .. makes me feel like -- UGHEHHFKSHGDKSGE... <-something like that 

***Baby Dust to you****


----------



## PrayingLady

diamondlove33 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Glad Im not alone... I feel quite wierd this cycle. Im hoping this is it..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I can probably handle another BFN - but seeing my Fiance's face everytime AF shows is the worst feeling, especially since his first was a *woops* lol.. It's hard for him to understand why its not happening now that we're actually TRYING .. makes me feel like -- UGHEHHFKSHGDKSGE... <-something like that
> 
> ***Baby Dust to you****Click to expand...

I completely understand. Hubby has no kids and he has never OOPS. So he' feels as if its him... :(So hard to watch the man you love stress...:nope:


----------



## diamondlove33

PrayingLady said:


> I completely understand. Hubby has no kids and he has never OOPS. So he' feels as if its him... :(So hard to watch the man you love stress...:nope:


It's a pretty awful feeling, even worse when he tries to hide it - he knows how hard it is on me, sometimes i'll be watching him with his daughter and cry b/c I want that so badly !! I have a pregnant friend and we went to babies R us to get her a gift and I had to leave and send him back to get it. 
Sometimes I feel like i'm crazy :nope:


----------



## PrayingLady

diamondlove33 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> I completely understand. Hubby has no kids and he has never OOPS. So he' feels as if its him... :(So hard to watch the man you love stress...:nope:
> 
> 
> It's a pretty awful feeling, even worse when he tries to hide it - he knows how hard it is on me, sometimes i'll be watching him with his daughter and cry b/c I want that so badly !! I have a pregnant friend and we went to babies R us to get her a gift and I had to leave and send him back to get it.
> Sometimes I feel like i'm crazy :nope:Click to expand...

 
awwwww... :( Well a friend of mines just walked into my office and the first question he asked... You aint pregnant yet? I wanted to curl up in a ball and cry but I'm fine. I know everything on God's timing.


----------



## diamondlove33

PrayingLady said:


> awwwww... :( Well a friend of mines just walked into my office and the first question he asked... You aint pregnant yet? I wanted to curl up in a ball and cry but I'm fine. I know everything on God's timing.


Thats the hardest! Or when I say I feel bloated and first thing my mom says is MAYBE YOU'RE PREGNANT!! It's like , no, but thanks for reminding me:thumbup:

But you are right, there is a reason for everything - I have faith that I am SUPPOSED to be a mother, For goodness sakes when I was in kindergarten and they ask what you wanna be when you grow up my answer was 'A MOMMY' lol :dohh:
Everyone says it will happen when I least expect it , but I am not sure how to put it out of my head!!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I got pregnant the same month as my HSG test, which was my 19th cycle


----------



## diamondlove33

jenniferttc1 said:


> I got pregnant the same month as my HSG test, which was my 19th cycle

WOW! That gives me a lot of hope.. how long after your HSG did you O??
.. if you don't mind me asking


----------



## PrayingLady

diamondlove33 said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant the same month as my HSG test, which was my 19th cycle
> 
> WOW! That gives me a lot of hope.. how long after your HSG did you O??
> .. if you don't mind me askingClick to expand...

wow. 19 cycles! Amazing. God is good!


----------



## diamondlove33

PrayingLady said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant the same month as my HSG test, which was my 19th cycle
> 
> WOW! That gives me a lot of hope.. how long after your HSG did you O??
> .. if you don't mind me askingClick to expand...
> 
> wow. 19 cycles! Amazing. God is good!Click to expand...


19.. Cycles ... VERY strong & Determined woman!!!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thanks ladies! I ovulated normal I'm guessing, I had a dark positive 2 days before my period was due :)


----------



## diamondlove33

Jennifer! Just got my BFP today!! HSG baby on board!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Conceived 2nd month after hsg after 9 unsuccessful cycles xx


----------



## PrayingLady

soo happy for you diamond!!!!!!!!!

Mines ended in bfn.. :(


----------



## diamondlove33

PrayingLady said:


> soo happy for you diamond!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mines ended in bfn.. :(



So sorry to hear about your BFN!!!!! ugh!! I forget if you've already told me but have you tried the HSG?? I got pregnant same cycle after ttc for a year! nothing else worked .. have you tried/ thought about that? are you using opks??


----------



## jenniferttc1

diamondlove33 said:


> Jennifer! Just got my BFP today!! HSG baby on board!

CONGRATS!! Amazing isn't it?!


----------



## PrayingLady

diamondlove33 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> soo happy for you diamond!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mines ended in bfn.. :(
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your BFN!!!!! ugh!! I forget if you've already told me but have you tried the HSG?? I got pregnant same cycle after ttc for a year! nothing else worked .. have you tried/ thought about that? are you using opks??Click to expand...

This was my first cycle after my HSG... Yes I did use opk's and temp. Hubby had a "performance problem the day of Ov though..." So wasnt expecting to be.:cry:

Im good though. :)


----------



## diamondlove33

PrayingLady said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> soo happy for you diamond!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mines ended in bfn.. :(
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your BFN!!!!! ugh!! I forget if you've already told me but have you tried the HSG?? I got pregnant same cycle after ttc for a year! nothing else worked .. have you tried/ thought about that? are you using opks??Click to expand...
> 
> This was my first cycle after my HSG... Yes I did use opk's and temp. Hubby had a "performance problem the day of Ov though..." So wasnt expecting to be.:cry:
> 
> Im good though. :)Click to expand...

Well i'm proud of you for keeping your head up! There's always next month! FX!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Thanks hun!! Congrats again! I cant wait to change my status like you. :)


----------



## likeajunior

diamondlove33 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Glad Im not alone... I feel quite wierd this cycle. Im hoping this is it..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I can probably handle another BFN - but seeing my Fiance's face everytime AF shows is the worst feeling, especially since his first was a *woops* lol.. It's hard for him to understand why its not happening now that we're actually TRYING .. makes me feel like -- UGHEHHFKSHGDKSGE... <-something like that
> 
> ***Baby Dust to you****Click to expand...

So, I was anonymously browsing this board researching HSG info. I have an appointment next week. After reading this comment, I thought, I have to join, you and I are (you were) in the same boat. My husband has two oops from his previous marriage and now that he is trying to plan one, he feels so awful that it is not happening. I also feel the same way as you when I see how close he is with his kids, I want that so bad. It can be an emotional rollercoaster. Wanting to feel that bond for yourself sometimes feels selfish, but it is what it is.

Anyway, reading all these successful stories after HSG has given me tons of hope :)


----------



## Megamegan

Just thought I'd add my story. Tried for 8 cycles with temping OPKs and everything I could think of, and no luck. Then I had my HSG on 9th cycle and I got pregnant that same cycle. I'm now 6 weeks pregnant! I am a believer! For me I think it was mostly because my right tube had a little bit of blockage and got cleared out with the HSG, and that's the side I ovulated on this time when I got pregnant, so my body only had a chance every other cycle since I felt myself ovulating and knew I was switching sides each month. Good luck to everyone! The key is to go out of there knowing your tubes are clear- then the chances are pretty darn good!!


----------

